# Latest



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Going to Charleston SC to a guy that used to live by Napa Valley way back when. Cut from a 16 x 12 piece of pine panel.










HJ

Thanx Jay


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice John 
I amazed how well the router gets the details of the berries so well .


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

TheCableGuy said:


> Very nice John
> I amazed how well the router gets the details of the berries so well .



I was even a little surprised on the detail of this one.

And they're supposed to be grapes.

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> I was even a little surprised on the detail of this one.
> 
> And they're supposed to be grapes.
> 
> HJ


Omg I'm brain dead today . Meant grapes lol . 
I want to talk to Cricket and see if I can get RainMan back


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

TheCableGuy said:


> Omg I'm brain dead today . Meant grapes lol .
> I want to talk to Cricket and see if I can get RainMan back


You should - - - In fact, WE DEMAND SHE GIVES YOU RAINMAN BACK!!!!!!! If not, try Chuck.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cool sign John...
*and you owe me Rick...*

Are Grapes Considered Berries?

There is some confusion as to which “category” certain foods belong in, and most of this confusion comes from the multiple meanings of the words that we use. When it comes to foods, there is often a difference between the scientific meaning of a word, and the meaning of the word in everyday use. For instance, did you know that in the scientific sense a tomato is actually a fruit? However, when cooking we refer to it as a vegetable.

The meaning of the word berry also causes some confusion, *and has lead people to wonder are grapes considered berries?*

*Yes, they are!*

In the botanical sense, a berry is simply a fleshy fruit which is produced from a single plant ovary. *This means that grapes qualify as berries, *even though they are not typically referred to as such. Another food that is actually a berry, but which is not often referred to as one, is the one I mentioned earlier: tomatoes!

Are Grapes Considered Berries? | FoodAnswers.org


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I was really wondering about all that when I was making this one.

Thanx for the clarification.

HJ


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

What about Chuck Berry?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Diik....


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

cocobolo1 said:


> What about Chuck Berry?


Or Halle Berry? Oops getting off-topic...

Nice sign, John. Vince is gonna cherish that.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice work HJ! I am impressed with the quality of the carving when using just pine. I may need to try that vs hardwoods as it is much cheaper and easier to work with.

What tooling did you use for the artwork (grapes, berries, whatever..)?

Dave


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Or Halle Berry? Oops getting off-topic...
> 
> Nice sign, John. Vince is gonna cherish that.


That picture would make a nice sign.
I have heard vineyard owners refer to their grapes as berries before .

Nice sign ,John.
Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Nice sign, John. Vince is gonna cherish that.


Nice sign John, but you didn't have to make it special for me

Vince


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Nice sign John, but you didn't have to make it special for me
> 
> Vince



You want one?

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Nice work HJ! I am impressed with the quality of the carving when using just pine. I may need to try that vs hardwoods as it is much cheaper and easier to work with.
> 
> What tooling did you use for the artwork (grapes, berries, whatever..)?
> 
> Dave


Used a combo of a couple of Design and Make projects and clipart from Aspire. 

These pine panels from Lowes or Menards seem to cut pretty good for what they are.

HJ


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Berry good, John.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice sign, HJ! I'm not sure all Aspire/VCarvePro users know about this freebie but on this training video (link below) if you click on the "Download Files" link, you can get Design & Make's "Wine Bar No. 1" project free. That's a $30 value.

http://support.vectric.com/tutorials/V8/CNCMiniProject/CNCMiniProject_3DAS.html

Enjoy!

Jay


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> I was even a little surprised on the detail of this one.
> 
> And they're supposed to be grapes.
> 
> ...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

And they're supposed to be grapes.

HJ[/QUOTE

Rain man drinks that Canadian berry wine...




That explains it.

HJ

Can't imagine Rick fighting bears for a few berries, though.


----------

